# Whos had experience of their dog wearing booties?



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I was thinking about buying some dog booties for Mel as the weather is so cold now. Id like to know of your experiences when you have put them on your dog. Are they worth buying? :?


----------



## queenspugs (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi

I have just bought 3 pairs so that is 12 boots :shock: 
and they will not entertain them!!! although mine are not Chi
they cost £12 from the states...
Please let me know if you want them as I am going to be listing on ebay...
Willing to do Swaps for MOST :!: things  ...Dog Items :roll: 

or books  etc...

1 pair i think is sold but have more (chi lady) I think :?:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi there...yes id be interested and have a few things i could swap with you for them


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah im having one pair yay so excited


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Cooper has them and he walks like a duck in them. His back legs flip out sideways and up in a huge circle...it's the funniest thing I've ever seen him do. He doesn't get too far before he kicks them off :roll:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## 2sparkly (Oct 11, 2005)

I bought some for spike and demon, well demon didnt keep em on the xs was still too big for her. they stayed on spike but she was NOT happy with me AT ALL! the instructions said to leave them on for 20 min intervals untill they're use to em, she did the crazy duck walk and then just sat down and would move for the remaining 18 miuntes.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I thought abou buying some, because my Milo is gonna be 8-9weeks old when its christmas, and i dont want him to not like the snow because its cold on his little paws (even though im going to avoid him getting cold as much as i can)

But i think he wouldnt probably like them...and they look silly in my opinion lol :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

CooperChi said:


> Cooper has them and he walks like a duck in them. His back legs flip out sideways and up in a huge circle...it's the funniest thing I've ever seen him do. He doesn't get too far before he kicks them off :roll:


You have no idea how much I'd love to see pics or a video of that. :lol: 

I think Lily would disown me if I tried to get her to wear boots. :roll:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I bought some for Tico and had about the same reaction as Spike 

I put one on, and he would just sit there and bite at the velcro strap. 
With two on (on his back feet), he learned to walk on only his front two feet :lol:. 
With all four on, he walked with is feet so far out to the side, his ribs were almost on the floor & with each step, his feet would come up really high! 

It was very entertaining for me to watch if nothing else. Needless to say, he's not actually worn them outside.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> CooperChi said:
> 
> 
> > Cooper has them and he walks like a duck in them. His back legs flip out sideways and up in a huge circle...it's the funniest thing I've ever seen him do. He doesn't get too far before he kicks them off :roll:
> ...


I tried to do a little video of Tico, but by the time I got the camera out, he decided the best way to deal with the shoes was to stand totally still & not take another step.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I think Gizmo would eat them :shock: 

I tried them on my toy poodle when he was younger and he refused to walk...LOL

Then the little steps he did take he looked like a penguin...finally he sat down and growled hehe


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Awww!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

P.S...love the pic of Spike


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Harley was fine in his booties. He doesn't wear them too much, but he did _eventually_ get the hang of walking in them. They are only to keep his paws warm in the fall/winter when we're out and about.


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

My hubby thinks I'm crazy making Pharoah wear coats and sweaters outside, if I bought a pair of boots for him , he'd think I went over the edge! :lol:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> CooperChi said:
> 
> 
> > Cooper has them and he walks like a duck in them. His back legs flip out sideways and up in a huge circle...it's the funniest thing I've ever seen him do. He doesn't get too far before he kicks them off :roll:
> ...


lol Rach, I'll try my best to get one! :lol: :wink:


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Oooh! Oooh! I have a videoof Pedro walking in his boots! It is hillarious! How do I post a video???


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Harley looks soooooooo cute!  :wave:


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

its really hard for most generic boots to stay on the dogs.
I found a brand that is AMAZING in the staying on capacity, there is no way whatsoever that the dog can kick or pull them off.
It took Goliath a while to adjust, but as soon as he realized that they kept his feet warm outside, and prevented him from slipping on slippery floors he fell in love with his boots.
He actually wears them so often that we are needing to buy him a new pair as he has worn this pair out.
If anyone is curious the brand is Neopaws, I do believe that they ship and you can buy them online. the quality is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

I do not like dog-boots .. :| 
I really love a warm sweater, or a cute t-shirt for my chi, but boots :scratch: Nooo that's a bit too Legally-blondish for me!
In my opinion, dogs have to stay dogs..

Jaimin's feet are always cold, when we go on a walk.. But after 5 minutes, they're all warmed up again .. :colors: 

I also think that it can't be fun to wear little boots for a chi :| 

But that's just what I think :wave:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

the neopaws ones are more like socks than boots right?! those are the kind the sled dogs in the iditerod use to stop getting blistered/sore pads, those actually look a little more dignified than the usual "cutsey"
boots and are supposedly easier for the dog to get used to.
however the regular "cutsey" doggy boots to me look silly and 99% of dogs never get used to them. vixie would so eat my face if i was to try and put them on her...the neopaws ones i might give a try to protect the paws...
i think dodger wouldnt even bother trying to walk in them hed just sit there and cry...wheras vixie woudl promplty remove them kil them then hate me for a while...


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

which one of your poor lil beauties are gonna have to wear boots?!?!?! i wouldnt even try with lillo im sure he wouldnt even let me....i have to ask dont you think theyre a bit pointless?




chihuahua-lady said:


> yeah im having one pair yay so excited


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

angela_markovic said:


> which one of your poor lil beauties are gonna have to wear boots?!?!?! i wouldnt even try with lillo im sure he wouldnt even let me....i have to ask dont you think theyre a bit pointless?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I thought


----------



## queenspugs (Nov 20, 2005)

COME ON ITS A BIT OF FUN FOR US MUMS :wink: 

WHAT is it with you girls.....a little bit of the GREEN EYED MONSTER huh :?: 
Your comments seem a little :twisted: 

IF it dont hurt the doggie...and they are happy & loved...the Mum gets fun excitited about there babes then why not :?:
I am sure they will have a struggle wearing them at first but no more than trying to walk in ther first lead & collar or harness/coat/jumper/....

I have 20 odd years having my babies & they have tried most things & its a little excitment for me IS spending on them & DRESSING them UP Okay :?: 
EVERY ONE TO THERE OWN!!!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol ok im a spending addict angela lol you caught me out again!!!

damn why do i keep getting caught spending lol  

lets be honest now its me were talking about i have like a huge shopping addiction girls lol surely you know that by now!!!!!
il prob only try them the once and thats it but hey if im honest i wanna see what there like lol  :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol and il hold my hands up i just been on e bay and brought tyke a gorgous puppia jumper its a pringle look a like it will keep him warm on our winter walks lol

oh and im seriously tempted to buy ruby a puppia jumper to she feels the cold really bad so i like to keep my babies warm lol


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

p.s my name is vicki and i have a huggggggeeee spending problem especially when it comes to my babies


----------



## queenspugs (Nov 20, 2005)

hey Vicki
Been a mental health doctor for the last 9 years...it could be worse gal  

:wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol i love spending he he he mind you i thought that was normal lol


----------



## queenspugs (Nov 20, 2005)

of course WE ARE NORMAL...  ....Why wouldn't WE BE :!: :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol im terrible he he he


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

foxywench said:


> the neopaws ones are more like socks than boots right?! those are the kind the sled dogs in the iditerod use to stop getting blistered/sore pads, those actually look a little more dignified than the usual "cutsey"
> boots and are supposedly easier for the dog to get used to.
> however the regular "cutsey" doggy boots to me look silly and 99% of dogs never get used to them. vixie would so eat my face if i was to try and put them on her...the neopaws ones i might give a try to protect the paws...
> i think dodger wouldnt even bother trying to walk in them hed just sit there and cry...wheras vixie woudl promplty remove them kil them then hate me for a while...


yup just like the iditerod, the boots are fabulous! 
goliath won't step foot outisd in cold weather and REFUSES to put his feet on snow, so boots are a MUST where I live.


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

queenspugs said:


> COME ON ITS A BIT OF FUN FOR US MUMS :wink:
> 
> WHAT is it with you girls.....a little bit of the GREEN EYED MONSTER huh :?:
> Your comments seem a little :twisted:
> ...


I also loooove spending money on my baby, and spoiling him .. So we have that in common  
And Jaimin also has sweaters & shirts.. but that's as far as the dressing-up goes..
I believe that dogs need to stay dogs.. And I think that they really don't like wearing boots on their feet :roll: 
But that's just my opinion! 
I don't judge you in any way.. so please don't do it with me.
Why should I be jealous? What's that got to do with me liking or disliking dog-boots :? ?
I haven't got a problem with you loving it, I just said that I think they're kinda pointless


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol i think we all agree there pointless lol we just have spending problems anyway ladies less of the cattyness like everyone has said each to there own now lets get back to christmas lol


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

Sorry if I sounded 'catty' :roll: 
I didn't mean to


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

calm down, vicki knows i didn't mean that in a mean way :roll: ! i was teasing her more than anything. how you doin Vicki? :wave: kiss to Jakob  





queenspugs said:


> COME ON ITS A BIT OF FUN FOR US MUMS :wink:
> 
> WHAT is it with you girls.....a little bit of the GREEN EYED MONSTER huh :?:
> Your comments seem a little :twisted:
> ...


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

oops i feel bad now and a kiss to all the others xxxxxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol i know angela just caught you on a off day hey i have a spending problem you should know that by now lol
hey if you had seen what iv got them all for christmas lol!!!
i just buy things he he he see my jacob and my tyke they loveeeee it whn they see me getting there jumpers out they know there going out and get sooo excited so i suppose thats a good sign especially when i take them to ring class and take jakes jumper off and he grabs it and holds it in his mouth and dont wanna give it back lol


----------



## queenspugs (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes I am a Calm person thank you very much...
Maybe posting what you said would be have taken/misinterpreted by others being a little offense if..Yes :!: green eyed Monsterish :twisted: 

And to a Everyday passer-bye browsing this site "well constructed & wonderful Chi People Site" :!: :shock: 
It WOULD have been Taken wrongly out of context & that you seemed rather involved WITH WHAT YOU SAID whether you know Anyone or NOT :x !!!




Yes Girls and I say Girls :roll: ...Good Bye...

Short lived but I DID ENJOY ...Just the hate mail in PM from a few INFANT users...It did make me laugh at their CHILDLIKE behavior  ...Maybe Book in for a session with a fellow Colleague of Mine (hope you never get me) :wink: ...You need IT!
Anyhow to the lovely Fellow Users  we have now got a little Chi girl to join OUR happy family
MERRY CHRISTMAS :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

you leaving already??

aww you got a pup thats great glad you found one


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

*dog boots*

I have not gotten any for Loca. I don't think she would let me keep them on her. Its not really that cold down here.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

O.k. everybody just chill out a bit. :wink: Let's just agree to disagree on the dog booties and move on. :wave:


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

I have used booties for Socrates my adopted Chiweenie (chi/doxie mix). He was not thrilled with them, but he's even less thrilled with all our rain and frost and occasionally snow and ice so he will tolerate them for the short times he's outside in the bad weather.
They definitely make them walk like a duck


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

The jury is still out on dog booties for me. Pharoah has never seen snow yet so if we end up with a problem getting him to go out in it, I may have to use them. I had a dog once ( who has since passed on) who would not and I mean woulddd not go out in wet grass. Wanted no part of it! Wish I would've know about dog booties back then! Might have saved me a few messes on the car port to clean up! :lol: 


Spending?? My breeder and hubby are laughing at how much I have spent so far and I'm far from being done getting all the things I want for him!! lol


My name is Michele and I'm addicted to my chi!


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

it wasnt an off day - i was only joking!!! although i do think boots are a lil silly  i cant talk though i did something naughty when i was in italy a couple of weeks ago....i too have a terrible shopping problem.....i was in Gucci.....and they have soooo much more pet stuff in there then the london Gucci.....i couldnt resist and i got him a little black Gucci jumper (for an obscene price!). and if that wasnt enough i ordered the pet holder! its come into the store now so i have to find £300!!!!! now thats a shopping problem!!! i cant stop myself either - at least the boots didnt cost too much!!! big kiss xxx






chihuahua-lady said:


> lol i know angela just caught you on a off day hey i have a spending problem you should know that by now lol
> hey if you had seen what iv got them all for christmas lol!!!
> i just buy things he he he see my jacob and my tyke they loveeeee it whn they see me getting there jumpers out they know there going out and get sooo excited so i suppose thats a good sign especially when i take them to ring class and take jakes jumper off and he grabs it and holds it in his mouth and dont wanna give it back lol


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

This is what i wrote its not exactly offensive: "which one of your poor lil beauties are gonna have to wear boots?!?!?! i wouldnt even try with lillo im sure he wouldnt even let me....i have to ask dont you think theyre a bit pointless?" i understand that written things can be taken the wrong way as you cant always tell if someones joking or being serious. But i think people really are wanting to start fights all the time lately! im sorry youre leaving and for offending you if i did, i didnt intend to. 




queenspugs said:


> Yes I am a Calm person thank you very much...
> Maybe posting what you said would be have taken/misinterpreted by others being a little offense if..Yes :!: green eyed Monsterish :twisted:
> 
> And to a Everyday passer-bye browsing this site "well constructed & wonderful Chi People Site" :!: :shock:
> ...


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

I also don't understand why there's such a big fuz about this?
Some people like dog-boots, others don't. 
It's as simple as that  

And queenpugs, why are you leaving?? Over this little arguement :shock: ?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol i just logged in and seenthis thred is stil going on he he he all this over some dog boots hey is there nothing better to talk about lol like im going to champ show tommorrow and ammm soooooooo nervous 

angela dont worry i didnt take it to heart at all i really didnt mind oh and your so bad getting a gucci jumper lol mind you they need them in this weather lol

queenspugs i wouldnt leave this place over a silly little disagreement thought you were enjoying it here plus i need to see what your new baby lol

now ladies lets all cheer up and stop biting over any little thing that is said lol


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

oooh i saw youre going to the show! good luck!!! maybe he can wear his new boots at the show! (im not stiring thats a joke!!! :wink: ) actually they could come in handy in the snow up there, i dont have a clue how lillo will react to snow-i know he wont pee outside anymore since its got colder though! kisses xxx






chihuahua-lady said:


> lol i just logged in and seenthis thred is stil going on he he he all this over some dog boots hey is there nothing better to talk about lol like im going to champ show tommorrow and ammm soooooooo nervous
> 
> angela dont worry i didnt take it to heart at all i really didnt mind oh and your so bad getting a gucci jumper lol mind you they need them in this weather lol
> 
> ...


----------

